# What did ya get?  Tool gloat.



## stonepecker (Dec 25, 2014)

Besides the usual things, my gifts were loaded with flash lights and tool extras for the cordless driver that my son got me.
The two that were surprizes to me were several carving books and one special turning book............"Turning Modified Slimline Pens, Beyond the Basics" By Don Ward.
The other was something that didn't arrive for my birthday last Aug and I kindof had given up on it.
The LOML gave me the 750X Drill Doctor. No more excusses that the bit isn't sharp.:biggrin:

So What do you get for presents?


----------



## mark james (Dec 25, 2014)

Not exactly a tool gloat, but for the last 5 hours my 24 yr old son has been (again; but no complaints from me) ruining my tools.

So I got to watch, converse, advise, etc...  and re-bond with one of my sons!

Yes, a very awesome Christmas...  Time with kids!

(This is a picture from last year.  This year he wanted to try an offset stem tulip...   OK !  .  He turned the tulip, and is now on a 2 hr run (Trains for trithlathons).  Tomorrow will be fun turning the offset stem.

Oh...  he does best if I watch, shut-up and say nothing, and don't snicker when things bounce off the wall. 

But today was great!  The workshop is a mess...  NICE!!!!


----------



## builtbybill (Dec 25, 2014)

*new toy*

Wife got me a Rikon 70-220 VSR, very unexpected


----------



## raar25 (Dec 25, 2014)

I got the sweatshirt I wanted


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 25, 2014)

Wife got me 
Incra 1000HD precision miter gage,
Drill Doctor 750X,
2 Delta magnetic work lights,
and a beltsander disc sander cleaning bar (one of the eraser type thing a ma jigs).


----------



## mark james (Dec 25, 2014)

builtbybill said:


> Wife got me a Rikon 70-220 VSR, very unexpected



NICE!!!  I see a lot of dinners out and backrubs in HER future!!!


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 25, 2014)

I get to keep the tools I already have!!!
Actually, LOML got me a Jet 12" Disk Sander.  No more excuses............
g.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 25, 2014)

Another GREAT year, so we celebrated Christmas as we usually do:

I got toys!!!







Dawn got a few "nights out with the girls":    THESE girls:






Soon she will be an accomplished "belly dancer".  I have been assured I will never see a performance!!

But, I do hope she will have fun!!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Monty (Dec 25, 2014)

Got a Work Sharp from  my son and DIL.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 25, 2014)

Because I've been having some breathing problems, my kids got together and got me a Trend AirShield ... and an Easy Wood CI3...


----------



## IowaBob (Dec 25, 2014)

My daughter's family got me a set of ring  turning tools and my other daughter gave a "The Wood Turning Bible".


----------



## Edgar (Dec 25, 2014)

10" battery powered chain saw from my wife
combo battery powered drill & impact wrench from my daughter & SIL

Best part is that both are 18V Ryobi with identical chargers & batteries - the saw came with 1 battery & the drill/impact wrench came with two. And my wife & SIL never talked to each other about what they were getting, so it was total coincidence that they wound up with compatible equipment.


----------



## Kent Lake Pens & Pen (Dec 25, 2014)

My wife confiscated the key to my wood shop three weeks ago. Due to a honey-do-list around the house.

Found it under the X-mas tree today!

Thank you so much.

greetings from Virginia

Norbert

Kent Lake Pens & Pencils


----------



## blade.white (Dec 25, 2014)

I got my identity stole, my bank account wiped out, and my wife wants a divorce. But still alive and kicking. I guess that means more time to work on pens.


----------



## blade.white (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry, guys didn't mean to kill the conversation.


----------



## Curly (Dec 26, 2014)

Mikita barrel grip jigsaw. The good kind,,,,,,,,,,,with a cord.


----------



## Krash (Dec 26, 2014)

An Incra V120 for my Shopsmith and a portable garage heater. Yes!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 26, 2014)

My partner gave me a digital camera, so now hopefully I'll be able to load some photo's of my pens, Pen Wizard mods etc.
Kryn


----------



## builtbybill (Dec 28, 2014)

*Do I hear a country song here?*



blade.white said:


> I got my identity stole, my bank account wiped out, and my wife wants a divorce. But still alive and kicking. I guess that means more time to work on pens.




Not sure if you are serious about this, if so I am sorry, if not I think you have the beginnings to a great country song here.


----------



## BSea (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a Thompson 1"skew, and a 5/8" bowl gouge with handles.

Oh yes, and a major cold. (not quite country song material)
Don't think it's the flu though.


----------



## plantman (Dec 28, 2014)

I received a 750 DX Drill Doctor and a new blasting cabinet.  Jim  S


----------



## gimpy (Dec 28, 2014)

My son got me a moisture meter...........


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 28, 2014)

My daughter (who also turns) painted this for me!
Also, there is a 16" Longworth Chuck headed my way!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 29, 2014)

plantman said:


> I received a 750 DX Drill Doctor and a new blasting cabinet.  Jim  S


 

Those peolpe in Green Bay have all the luck.:wink:  GO PACKERS!


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 29, 2014)

My son got me a TARDIS glass ornament and a hand made card. He thought this up himself, best present ever.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 29, 2014)

I got money so will buy my self some thing later in the way of tools or wood.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 31, 2014)

I just ordered the wolverine sharpening jig and the very grind. I'll be sharpening my tools better then on the wooden one I built.. I'm a happy camper now... Fay


----------



## thrustmonkey (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't get anything.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 31, 2014)

Legacy CNC router


----------



## blade.white (Dec 31, 2014)

Quote:
					Originally Posted by *blade.white* 

 
_I got my identity stole, my bank account wiped out, and my wife wants a divorce. But still alive and kicking. I guess that means more time to work on pens._

( Not sure if you are serious about this, if so I am sorry, if not I think you have the beginnings to a great country song here. )

Fortunately, bank was able to recover stole money. Yahoo did a story that a hacker group released 13,000 credit card numbers and passwords. So, everyone keep an eye on your accounts.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 31, 2014)

Georgia Bulldogs COFFEE CUP, kcup coffee and a Ohio state hoodie. ( only promised to wear it when they play Alabama) from my recently graduate son from Ohio State university.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jan 1, 2015)

I got a starter set of carving knives. and one extra hook knife for making spoons.  Oh and a craftsman shop stool to sit my butt on instead of sitting on the end of a hard log in the garage


----------



## Animyzo (Jan 1, 2015)

CrimsonKeel said:


> Oh and a craftsman shop stool to sit my butt on instead of sitting on the end of a hard log in the garage



But that hard log builds character.

I got a set of 16 carbide forstner bits from my mother and her new husband. I also got a lovely book filled with project idea from a newly aquired aunt. As well as a wad of cash (to start my build a workshop fund).

Oh, and a large cross section of a large oak tree (gonna make table) and a 3 by 6ft (3/4inch thick) slab of red marble. 

(I may have made out this christmas)

Now to start drawing up plans for that workshop... Soon it will be bye bye to my 6x6 workshop!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 2, 2015)

I spoiled my two boys with gifts. My wife and I did not exchange presents this year. I paid off two debts, and hopefully Christmas for my wife and I will be in February (new house and possibly new job). This was a great Christmas! Both boys were very happy, and that's what is important to me  to add to it, I still had money in my accounts after Christmas!


----------



## endacoz (Jan 2, 2015)

My wife and I drove out to new York ( not the city) to be with family.  I gave my dad 10+ hours of lesions on the lathe.  He made 2 tool handles for the 1/2 bar's I tapped for carbide cutters  and 2 bowls. I made him one of the the handles in the picture and figured he would learn best by making his own! Great time bonding with my dad!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice bowls and tool handles and the time spent with your Dad. Both sets of my parents are gone now and this year was our first without our mother.  My Wolverine has been shipped so will be getting it next week...   Fay


----------



## Edgar (Jan 2, 2015)

Fay Prozora said:


> Very nice bowls and tool handles and the time spent with your Dad. Both sets of my parents are gone now and this year was our first without our mother.  My Wolverine has been shipped so will be getting it next week...   Fay



That first Christmas without your mom is the toughest one - you have my condolences. I still miss my parents every day and so wish they could have seen some of my pens, but I didn't start turning until a few years after they were gone.

Congrats on the Wolverine!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you. My tree is still up and here it is after New Years Day.. so I will take it down later today. The Wolverine will be here on Tuesday and tomorrow I have the C jaws and a few turning tools coming. So far I'm happy but yes this first Christmas without Mom was a hard one but even tho it used to make me so mad that she would drive to the tree on her scooter and put ornaments on different branches,, it felt strange not to see her doing that. Every day she would do that claiming  there  was a bare spot that needed some thing. Well gotta go get bust and get that tree down and put away...   Fay


----------

